# Looking for a healthcare job - Tampa, FL



## AprilSueMadison (May 2, 2011)

I recently moved to Tampa, Florida (I am trying to figure out how to change my local chapter) and really want to work.  I am studying for my certification now, however I am simply looking for any healthcare job...this does include telephone operator.  

My goal is to get into a hospital or healthcare environment, because while I want to work in coding, I'd like to get started somewhere.  

I have previous experience working at an AFB hospital in the insurance department, however when I apply online at the local hospitals here, I do not typically hear back.  I would appreciate any assistance anyone can offer.


----------



## deborahtuck2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am looking for Billing Manager with AAPC certification and/or several billing assistants for a new office that my company is opening in the Tampa area.  Let me know if you are interested and I will forward Prevue assessment and see if you qualify for interview on Monday.  Send me your resume synamedfl@gmail.com

Thanks,
Deborah Tuck, CPC
Regional Director of Billing/Coding Functions
Synamed, LLC


----------

